# decent looking red dot/scope



## jonathan_power (15 Aug 2008)

http://www.rexoptics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=66&zenid=dfda85c0c5e771af7e5f63ca623c2f72

looks half decent what do you guys think


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Aug 2008)

Tell me the employment of this sight and then I'll say what I think.


----------



## jonathan_power (15 Aug 2008)

mount it on a C7 or C8 i guess? or whatever else has rails


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Aug 2008)

Do you have a C7 or C8?  Is there an operational reason why you need a red dot scope such as this or any other?  Most weapons in CF operations have been upgraded with reflex sights that should do the job.  

I can understand that people such as Infidel-6 might have a need for such an accessory on their bang stick however, I have to assume (due to lack of profile info) that you, do not.  If it's for airsoft, etc.. then it really doesn't matter though I would look for less expensive attachements.


----------



## technofixit (15 Aug 2008)

I'm kinda concerned about your choice of optics.  Never heard of that particular manufacturer, and the price seems quite low.  Personally I would want to see one first and handle it myself before buying one.  My hunches are telling me that the optical lense quality can't be very good, reticle brightness will be an issue as well as battery life, and the scope won't be rugged enough for field use.  If you are putting this scope on an airsoft rifle or perhaps a pellet gun, than perhaps it might fare ok.  If you want an optical sight for heavy duty field use look elsewhere.  Use google to check out S&B, Trijicon, Leupold, Bushnell, Burris, Weaver, Zeiss, and other scope manufacturers.  Shop carefully and make an informed decision.  Good luck!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Aug 2008)

If you are shooting your own on a range then Bushnel offers a nice selection at resonable prices, if you are going to a sandbox, get what the other people are getting.


----------



## KevinB (17 Aug 2008)

Buy an Aimpoint...

IF you are doing NLI CT work - and are a good enough shooter that on the move the EO's 1 MOA dot gives you more precision than the Aimpoints then go for that.
But reliabilitywise the Aimpoint cleans the EO


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Aug 2008)

Infidel-6, I suspect that you will need to elaborate on your acronyms for the original poster.  I am assuming his skill set is not as advanced as yours.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Aug 2008)

Hmmm, they have some nice stuff...who needs an EO 553 when you can get this sweet rig?










_*edit* to add..._


----------



## HItorMiss (17 Aug 2008)

Yeah....I'll show that to my CoC that way everyone can have one!

Aimpoint, ACOG, Dr Optical Combat proven sights stick with them.


----------



## blacktriangle (17 Aug 2008)

I had one similar to that on my pellet gun when I was a kid...got it at crappy tire  >


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Aug 2008)

What's the criteria in the CF for using something like that I wonder?

Eotech's are issued, but when I and others tried to use one on tour we were told 'No, you're not the battlegroup'.  Our counter-argument was that we took over a job that the battlegroup WAS performing, but it fell on deaf ears.
It was even a fight to use the backup iron sight.

If something like an eotech IS issued in the CF, and a soldier has access to one (say he bought it on his own) should be be allowed to use it or does he specifically need to be given permission to use it?


----------



## dangerboy (17 Aug 2008)

In my experiance it all depends on your chain of command, if your C of C allowes it great if not you are out of luck.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Aug 2008)

flawed design, we ran in to the same thing in my troop.  I had soldiers that wanted to use iron sights as they found them to be more "comfortable" and I had even see guys switch up between Elcan and Eotechs on C9s.  Some of the patrol commanders allowed it, others, no.


----------



## KevinB (18 Aug 2008)

edit: BTW I am a Aimpoint Military Pro Rep -  I dont make money selling the things - but I can do unit demo's etc. when I am not over here doing my 'real' job.
   

Right now the only problem with the NF 1-4 is for non Unit bought scopes -- they are still not selling the zero stop models for personal purchase.   


I recommend the T1 Micro in a Larue mount for pretty much any 14.5" gun and shorter - I prefer the SD on some 14.5 jobs and the 16" guns  -- that said I have a tickle trunk of uppers.
 The Aimpoint M4S is my other hearty recommendation.

 EO had some bad problems with the 553 (and I dont like the ARMS mounts - not only do they wear out quick - but Dick Swan is a closet Nazi who worships 3rd SS Panzer Div)
and USSOC had some bad dealing with them - that L3 eventually made good on.


While GTG knows the lingo; NLI - National Level of Interest, CT - Counter Terrorist, HR - Hostage Rescue.
 Basically if you dont shoot as much as a JTF-2, 22SAS, Delta assaulter --- you probably wont see a difference in accuraye between a EO and Aimpoint, and even a bunch of those shoot them just as good (which is damn scary good)


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Aug 2008)

I-6, next time around, the T1 on a Larue with an SFW barrel would do me just fine!     I'll bring the Surf (and the anti-dote for GO1), you bring the big decal of the Falcon for the back window!


----------



## KevinB (18 Aug 2008)

Yeah you guys and the 16" SFW's   

All you need is a midlength gas system   

I may know of a T1 in Laure mount available for you.  


Frankly at your age and rank  ;D  I would have thought a Sig and C8CQB would be a good spot for your seat.  You need to do a SUE over here out of Warhorse...


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Aug 2008)

Trust me, I've tried...last effort was shut down by a 3-leaf.  DOH!  

CQB?  Are you nuts?  While I trust my shooting, I have long fingers and still need my left index finger for keeping the nasal passages clear and free-flowing...  ;D

p.s.  So you're still on the the big Falcon decal?


----------



## KevinB (19 Aug 2008)

All ways in for a Falcon decalled car -- I have a big Massoud decal too!


----------

